# Linus Torvalds about Gnome 3



## bes (Aug 3, 2011)

> While you are at it, could you also fork gnome, and support a gnome-2 environment?
> I want my sane interfaces back. I have yet to meet anybody who likes the unholy mess that is gnome-3.





> it's not that I have rendering problems with gnome3 (although I do have those too), it's that the user experience of Gnome3 even without rendering problems is unacceptable.
> 
> Why can't I have shortcuts on my desktop? Why can't I have the expose functionality? Wobbly windows? Why does anybody sane think that it's a good idea to have that "go to the crazy 'activities'" menu mode?
> 
> ...


https://plus.google.com/106327083461132854143/posts/SbnL3KaVRtM


----------



## UNIXgod (Aug 3, 2011)

There are some old posts where he rips gnome into pieces. 

http://slashdot.org/story/05/12/13/1340215/Torvalds-Says-Use-KDE

http://www.linux.com/archive/articles/114231


----------



## SirDice (Aug 3, 2011)

I haven't looked at Gnome 3 yet, mainly because it's not in the ports :e

But, seeing what direction Gnome is currently moving I have started building everything _without_ Gnome support. No gvfs, no gconf. And I'm quite sure I'm not the only one dropping Gnome. I just hope XFCE doesn't start going the same way.


----------



## vermaden (Aug 3, 2011)

The GNOME 3 'do everything thru activities is a crap' is obvious thing, but if Linus says that, it sounds more important.


----------



## olav (Aug 3, 2011)

Now I use Ubuntu as my main desktop OS and I really dislike both Unity and Gnome3.
So I'm still using Gnome2. However I just had a look on KDE 4.6, it's a lot better now than when KDE 4 was new. But it feels a bit jerky on my 6 years old laptop.


----------



## vermaden (Aug 3, 2011)

@olav

1. try KDE 4.7 which has even more BUG fixes and improvements
2. disable all graphical effects of KWIN
3. try latest PC-BSD 9.0 beta


----------



## sossego (Aug 3, 2011)

https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=648430

There won't be any full/complete Gnome3 port for any BSD release until the Gnome developers decide to use Free/Open/Net as a development platform.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 3, 2011)

sossego said:
			
		

> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=648430


That only deals with NetworkManager? Which has never worked on FreeBSD, even with the older Gnome versions.


----------



## sossego (Aug 3, 2011)

https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=648393

And Gnome Shell doesn't build properly for PowerPC.

SirDice, you should bother reading through the bugzilla, the Gnome mailing lists, and the FreeBSD Gnome mailing lists.

NetworkManager has become more of an embedded part of Gnome3. There is no --without-netorkmanager option when building Gnome 3 from ports. If you bothered to Download and try building Gnome from source, you would understand how much work had to be put into the project.

I understand that you mean well with your reply; but, it would be best if you became more involved with the different parts of the FreeBSD project- KDE, Gnome, PowerPC, SPARC64, Mozilla- to have an actual idea of the status of each.


----------



## saxon3049 (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't know what the Gnome Devs are smoking but I sure as hell don't want any.

I think the approach they are taking to the UI is ass backward and will cause more problems for them in the long run unless they nip it in the bud now, I have not personally used it in a long time on any box I own but I have numerous friends who use it and I can't get along with it, KDE has been my go to for work stations for a long time and if your like me and help lots of recovering windows users they make the transition much easer than the ones who use Gnome.


----------



## UNIXgod (Aug 3, 2011)

KDE is nice. Though I prefer a minimal user experience I always kept it around. kpdf is great( which is now okular). compiz works well with it which is a plus if that's your thing.

There was some bias after the license change and creation of kde4 as it didn't really become usable until 4.3 or 4.4. They seem interested in user experience and having a usable system for a wide audience( i.e. programmers, admins and regular users)

I have it on my laptop currently which I use here and there and enables my girlfriend and/or parents to use on the occasion they just need to look something up on the net.

Between the gnome devs announcing that they want to be _"linux only"_ while admitting a diatribe on BSD I'm surprised there hasn't been a fork announced.


----------



## saxon3049 (Aug 4, 2011)

Well if you fork you still have to deal with the direction the original took, for a time at least and to be honest unless there is somthing I am missing I don't think the BSD community is intrested in seeing it forked for BSD use.


----------



## sossego (Aug 4, 2011)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> Between the gnome devs announcing that they want to be _"linux only"_ while admitting a diatribe on BSD I'm surprised there hasn't been a fork announced.


http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/gnome-to-drop-support-for-bsd-solaris-unix

http://mail.gnome.org/archives/desktop-devel-list/2011-May/msg00427.html

I was bored and decided to cite sources for a random post.
Poettering is full of shit.


----------



## nekoexmachina (Aug 10, 2011)

while Im still stick to KDE3.
Only thing I probably will migrate some time will be xmonad or ion3 plus some of kde3 apps


----------

